# A Complete Vegan Easter Dinner From Start to Finish!



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_(NONE of the following recipes are original to me. I do LOTS of VEGAN stuff. Please enjoy.)_​
Starters:
1. Potato Leek Quiche








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE QUICHE:
5 cups leek, chopped
3 tablespoons garlic flakes
3 carrots, shredded with Julienne peeler or cut into shreds
3 potatoes, cut into shreds
2 teaspoons broth powder
2 tablespoons dried celery stalks
Black pepper
FOR THE SAUCE:
5 tablespoons chickpea flour
1 1/2 cups water
7 tablespoons nutritional yeast
1/2 teaspoon smoked paprika
Himalayan salt to taste

PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE FILLING:
Throw all ingredients onto a pan (ideally one you can use in the oven as well) with a bit of water (add half first and if necessary to prevent sticking, add the other half). The mixture needs to be nicely moist, but not dripping wet. Heat it for about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.
TO MAKE THE SAUCE:
Mix all ingredients well in a small bowl. Add water gradually to prevent clumps.
If you didn't use a pan that you can also use in the oven, line a cake tin with parchment paper and pour the filling into the tin. Stir the sauce once more and pour it over the filling. Top the pie with tomato slices.
Bake in 375°F oven for 40-45 minutes until the pie is set.
Let cool for 15-20 minutes before slicing.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

2. Millet Flatbread With Sugar Snaps and Mint Cashew Ricotta








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE FLATBREAD:
3/4 cup millet flour
1/4 cup almond flour
2 tablespoons flax meal
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
3/4 cup non-dairy milk
Coconut oil, for the pan
FOR THE MINT CASHEW RICOTTA:
1 cup cashews, soaked in hot water at least 1 hour
1/2 cup water
Juice of 1/2 a lemon
A good pinch of salt
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast (optional)
A large handful of mint
FOR ASSEMBLY:
Several handfuls of sugar snap peas, sliced
Radish, thinly sliced (optional)

PREPARATION
To make the cashew ricotta, blend all of the ingredients together in a high speed blender until smooth. Store any leftovers in the refrigerator.
To make the flatbreads, preheat a skillet or pan over medium heat. Combine the dry ingredients in a bowl until thoroughly combined. Add the vinegar and milk and stir until a batter forms. It should look like thick pancake batter.
When the pan is heated, grease the bottom with a bit of oil. Carefully spread 1/4 of the batter into a thin round with a spatula. Let the flatbread cook for 3 minutes or until golden, then flip and cook on the other side 2-3 more minutes. Let cool on a wire rack. Repeat with the remaining batter.
To assemble, cover the flatbreads with a thick layer of the mint cashew ricotta, then top with the sugar snaps and radish (if using). Makes enough for 4 flatbreads with leftover cashew ricotta.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

3. Autumn Maple Sage Acorn Squash








INGREDIENTS
1 medium acorn squash
2 teaspoons olive oil
2 tablespoons vegan butter
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1/8 cup maple syrup
Salt and pepper to taste
5-8 sage leaves, shredded

PREPARATION
Preheat oven to 400°F.
Cut squash into slices, setting aside clean seeds.
Heat olive oil, butter, brown sugar, and maple syrup over medium-low heat until sugar is dissolved.
Brush squash slices with maple and sugar liquid, place on baking sheet.
Sprinkle squash with brown sugar, if desired, and bake 20 minutes.
Sprinkle sage leaves on squash, add salt and pepper, and bake another 10-20 minutes or until soft.
For seeds: place in glass baking dish, spray with olive oil spray (or toss lightly in oil), sprinkle with salt and pepper, and bake until they begin to pop. Sprinkle on top of squash, and serve.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

4. Carrot Noodle Salad With Turmeric Dressing 








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE SALAD:
3 large carrots
1/2 cup raw almonds, chopped
1/2 cup raisins
FOR THE TURMERIC DRESSING:
2 tablespoons almond butter
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons water
1 garlic clove, minced
1 teaspoon powdered turmeric or 1 tablespoon fresh turmeric, minced
1 teaspoon sweetener
A pinch of salt

PREPARATION
Place all of the turmeric dressing ingredients in a blender or bowl and blend or whisk until smooth. Spiralize or grate three big carrots.
Place the carrots, almonds, raisins, and turmeric dressing in a medium bowl and toss until mixed.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

5. Everything Bagel Salad with Carrot Lox, Bagel Chips, and Cream Cheese Dressing 








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE CARROT LOX:
2 large carrots (about 4 to 5-ounces each), peeled
1 1/2 tablespoons liquid aminos or soy sauce
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoons liquid smoke
FOR THE CREAM CHEESE DRESSING:
1/2 cup vegan cream cheese
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon dehydrated onion flakes
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon toasted sesame seeds
1/2 teaspoon poppy seeds
1/2 teaspoon dijon mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
FOR THE SALAD:
1 head romaine lettuce, chopped (about 5-6 cups)
1 small seedless cucumber, sliced (about 1 cup)
2 large tomatoes, sliced (about 1 cup)
1/4 small red onion, thinly sliced (about 1/3 cup)
1-2 tablespoons capers, drained (optional)
1/2 cup everything bagel chips, store-bought or homemade (recipe below)
FOR THE BAGEL CHIPS:
1 (4-ounce) everything bagel, sliced into 1/8-inch to 1/4-inch rounds
1 tablespoon olive oil

PREPARATION
FOR THE CARROT LOX:
To make the "lox," use your vegetable peeler to shave the carrots into paper-thin ribbons.
Place them in a microwave-safe bowl along with the liquid aminos or soy sauce, oil, and liquid smoke.
Toss to combine and heat on full power for 1 minute.
Stir thoroughly and heat for another minute. Let sit for a minute and toss the mixture in the fridge to cool it down quickly.
FOR THE CREAM CHEESE DRESSING:
Meanwhile, prepare the dressing by simply mixing together all of the ingredients until smooth and creamy.
If the cream cheese is cold, you may need to use some real elbow grease to break it down properly. Incorporate the liquid ingredients a little bit at a time, whisking vigorously as you go.
Drizzle in additional water if needed to reach a pourable consistency.
FOR THE SALAD:
Finally, assembling the salad is a snap. Toss together the lettuce, cucumber, tomato, onion, and capers (if using) and drizzle in enough dressing to coat but not soak the vegetables.
Transfer to a large bowl or serving platter and top with bagel chips and strands of carrot lox. Serve right away.
FOR THE BAGEL CHIPS:
Toss the bagel slices with the olive oil until evenly coated, and spread them out in a single layer on baking sheet lined with parchment paper or a silpat.
Bake for 8-10 minutes, until golden brown and crisp.
Flip about halfway through the baking process if the bagel pieces aren't all browning at an equal rate.
Cool before using or store in an airtight container for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Dinner:
1. Portobello Mushroom Steaks








INGREDIENTS
1 tablespoon vegan butter
1/2 cup vegan vegetable or vegan beef broth
1/2 small yellow onion, diced
1 large garlic clove, minced
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon mirin or sherry
1/2 tablespoon soy sauce
1/2 tablespoon tomato paste
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
A dash of ground black pepper
2 large, whole Portobello mushrooms

PREPARATION
In a large frying pan, heat the butter over medium heat. Once melted, add half of the broth and bring to a simmer.
Next, add the onion and garlic. Cook for about 8 minutes over medium-high heat.
Meanwhile, whisk together the remaining ingredients in a small bowl, excluding the mushrooms and the remaining broth. Wipe the mushrooms with a damp cloth to clean them and pull off the stems.
Add the whisked mixture to the pan and reduce to medium heat. Bring to a simmer, and then add in the Portobello caps and their stems.
Cover and cook for about 8 minutes. Gently turn over the mushrooms, add in the remaining broth, cover, and cook an additional 8 minutes.
Serve hot, topped with the juice and onions over top.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

2. Cauliflower Steaks With Pistachio Mint Pesto








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE CAULIFLOWER:
1 head cauliflower
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
2 handfuls arugula
Juice of half a lemon
Sea salt and pepper, for taste
FOR THE HERBED LENTILS:
1/2 cup green lentils
1 cup low-sodium vegetable broth
1 sprig thyme
1 bay leaf
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
FOR THE PISTACHIO MINT PESTO:
2 cups loosely packed mint leaves
1/2 cup pistachios
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 large clove garlic
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE LENTILS:
Preheat oven to 425°F. Meanwhile, combine all ingredients for lentils in a pot. Bring to a boil, then lower to a simmer and cook, covered for 35-40 minutes, until lentils are tender but not mushy. Discard bay leaf and thyme sprig.
TO MAKE THE CAULIFLOWER:
For the cauliflower, cut off sides to make as straight as possible, saving florets for another time. Cut remaining head into two to three, 1-1 1/2-inch thick steaks. This will depend on the size of your cauliflower.
Brush steaks liberally with 1 tablespoon olive oil and season generously with freshly cracked sea salt and black pepper.
Heat a cast iron skillet, or other oven-safe sauté pan, on the stovetop over medium-high heat with remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil.
Once oil is hot, add the cauliflower steaks to skillet and allow to cook until well browned, about 5 minutes. Flip the steaks over and finish in the oven for 25-30 minutes, until steaks can easily be pierced with a fork.
TO MAKE THE PISTACHIO MINT PESTO:
To toast pistachios, spread out on a cookie sheet and bake in a 400°F oven for 6-8 minutes.
For pesto, combine all ingredients, except for olive oil in a food processor. With processor running, slowly pour in the olive oil and allow to run until oil is just incorporated, about 20 seconds. Leftover pesto can be stored in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.
TO SERVE:
Toss arugula with lemon juice and season with salt and pepper. Divide lentils between two plates and top with cauliflower steaks. Pile arugula on top of steaks and drizzle with pesto.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

3. Mushroom and Celeriac Shepherd's Pie








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE FILLING:
2 tablespoons coconut oil
1 pint Shiitake mushrooms, quartered
1 pint White Button mushrooms, quartered
1 celery root, peeled and cubed in 1/2-inch squares
3 stalks of celery, sliced
2 carrots, peeled and cut on the bias
1 small white onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup dry white wine
1/4 teaspoon thyme, dried
Salt and pepper to taste
1 cup water (add more as needed)
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast
2 teaspoons arrowroot powder, sifted
FOR THE SWEET POTATO TOPPER:
2 sweet potatoes, peeled
Salt and pepper to taste
2-3 tablespoons unsweetened almond milk (optional)

PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE FILLING:
In a medium saucepan, heat the coconut oil and add the diced onion and garlic.
Sauté for 3 minutes until onion is translucent.
Add the mushrooms, carrots, celery, and celery root. Sauté until vegetables are barely tender.
Add the white wine and cook until wine is reduced.
Add the water, nutritional yeast, and arrowroot powder. Bring to a simmer and cook 5-10 minutes until the mixture has thickened and the vegetables are tender.
TO MAKE THE SWEET POTATO TOPPER:
Fill a medium saucepan with water to completely cover the peeled sweet potatoes.
Cook on low until tender to the center (about 20-30 minutes).
Drain and mash the sweet potatoes with a whisk.
Season with salt and pepper to taste and a splash of unsweetened almond milk if desired.
TO ASSEMBLE THE SHEPHERD'S PIE:
Pre-heat the oven to 350°F.
Place the filling in an oven safe 9×9-inch baking dish. Top with a layer of the mashed sweet potato.
Place the dish uncovered in the oven for 15-20 minutes or until the center is hot and the sweet potato topping is gently browned.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

4. Seitan Steak With Juniper In a Red Wine Reduction








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE SEITAN:
14 ounces seitan (in one piece)
3 carrots
1 big onion
2 celery stalks
8 juniper berries
1 bay leaf
1 sprig of rosemary
3 sage leaves
1 clove of garlic
2 1/2 cups red full-bodied wine
1/2 cup, plus 2 tablespoons broth
1 teaspoon of starch
8 cups extra virgin olive oil
FOR THE ONIONS:
14 ounces borrettane onions
1/2 cup, plus 2 tablespoons red full-bodied wine
4 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
2 teaspoons cane sugar
1 bay leaf
Salt and pepper, to taste

PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE SEITAN:
Cut celery and onion, crush the juniper berries, and combine the herbs and the seitan. Place everything in a bowl, pour the wine, and let sit overnight in the refrigerator.
Drain the vegetables from the marinade and let them brown in a little oil. Add the wine and vegetable broth and cook until the vegetables are soft and the wine has reduced. Blend, then pour through a strainer.
Transfer to a saucepan, add one teaspoon of starch, and lightly season with salt and pepper. Thinly slice seitan, then add to a pan with three tablespoons of oil and a sprig of rosemary, add it to the sauce. Serve the hot seitan with the sauce.
TO MAKE THE ONIONS:
Heat the bay leaf in 4 tablespoons olive oil. Add the onions and cook until brown. Add sugar and let it caramelize. Add the red wine and cook for a few minutes, then season with salt and pepper.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

5. Herby Millet and Mushroom Stuffed Squash








INGREDIENTS
1 cup millet
2 cups vegetable broth
2 large yellow squash or zucchini
1 handful small mushrooms
1/2 cup sweet corn
2 cloves garlic, pressed
1 cup vegan sour cream or cashew cheese
Salt, pepper, and fresh herbs, as desired
Tomato sauce, for serving

PREPARATION
Add vegetable broth to a pot and bring to a boil. Place millet in a sieve and rinse well, then add to the pot. Lower to a simmer, cover, and cook for 15 minutes or until the broth has been absorbed. Turn off heat and let sit for 10 minutes. Preheat oven to 355°F.
Wash the squash, cut in half lengthwise, and hollow out with a spoon. Place the squash in a glass baking dish. Save the insides for soup, salad, etc…
Wash and quarter the mushrooms. Add mushrooms, corn, garlic, and vegan sour cream to the millet, then season. Stuff the squash with the mixture.
Pour tomato sauce around the squash and bake for 20-25 minutes or until the squash is soft. Serve with fresh herbs.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Dessert:
1. Choc-Chip Easter Buns 








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE BUNS:
1 1/2 cups almond meal
1 1/2 cups coconut sugar
1/2 cup ground gluten-free rolled oats or raw cashews
1/2-1 cup vegan chocolate chips
2 tablespoons coconut flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon chai spice mix or mixed spice
1 teaspoon vanilla powder or paste
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 tablespoons ground flax soaked in 4 tablespoons warm water - leave for 5 minutes
2 flax eggs (2 tablespoons ground flax seeds plus 6 tablespoons)
1/3 cup coconut milk
2 tablespoons coconut oil
FOR THE CROSS
1/3 cup raw cashews
2-3 tablespoons water
1 teaspoon maple or rice syrup

PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE BUNS:
Preheat oven to 356°F and line a square baking dish with baking paper.
Add the water to the ground flax and let sit while you get the dry ingredients ready.
Add all of the dry ingredients to a large mixing bowl and stir them to combine.
Add all of the wet ingredients to a blender and blend until well incorporated and the flax is nice and loose. This will ensure that it distributes through the mix evenly.
Add the wet to the dry ingredients and stir them through until you get a thick dough.
With damp hands shape the mix into 8 even balls and drop them into the baking dish.
FOR THE CROSS:
Blend the cashews until they become fine then add the water and sweetener. Stir everything well to ensure there are no lumps.
Spoon the mix into a small clip lock bag then snip a small tip of one of the bottom corners to create a nozzle. Carefully pipe the mix over the buns to create the traditional Easter bun cross.
Place buns into the center of the oven and bake them for 30-35 minutes or until a skewer comes out clean.
While they are still hot carefully pour a small amount of the syrup onto the buns then spread this with a basting brush.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

2. Raw Coconut Flour Carrot Cake








FOR THE BATTER:
2 large carrots, peeled
1/2 cup coconut flour
1/2 cup hemp seeds, peeled
10-12 dates, soaked and pitted
2 tablespoons coconut oil
A pinch of salt
FOR THE FROSTING:
2 13.5-ounce cans coconut milk, kept in the refrigerator overnight
Sweetener of your choice, to taste

PREPARATION
Shred the carrots with a food processor.
Dice the dates with the knife and shred them in the food processor.
Add the other ingredients and process them into an even slightly piecewise "dough".
Divide the batter into three 6-inch, circular cake pans lined with baking paper.
Open the coconut milk and add the solid portion to a bowl. Mix it with the hand mixer at the highest level until a "cream" forms.
Sweeten the frosting to taste and let it chill for 30 minutes.
Finally, cover the whole cake with the frosting and let it cool for 2 hours.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

3. Healthy Carrot Cake Baked Doughnuts 








INGREDIENTS
TO MAKE THE DOUGHNUTS:
1 1/4 cups gluten-free flour
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 chia egg
2/3 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup almond milk 
1 tablespoon maple syrup
1/2 cup finely grated carrot
TO MAKE THE CASHEW CREAM FROSTING:
3/4 cup raw cashews soaked overnight in warm water
1 1/2 tablespoons coconut oil melted
2 tablespoons maple syrup
1 tablespoons almond milk

PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE DOUGHNUTS:
Heat oven to 350°F.
Lightly spray a doughnut pan with cooking spray.
In medium bowl, stir together flour, granulated sugar, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg
In a separate bowl beat chia egg, oil, milk, maple syrup, and carrot with a whisk.
Pour wet ingredients into dry ingredients; fold until just combined.
Transfer mixture to the doughnut pan filling about half full.
Bake on center oven rack 10 to 12 minutes or until doughnuts are golden around edges and spring back when touched.
Remove from oven, repeat with remaining batter.
TO MAKE THE CASHEW CREAM FROSTING:
Add all ingredients to food processor and pulse until completely creamy.
Layer on top of the carrot cake doughnuts and top with chopped walnuts if desired.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

4. Raspberry Cream Cheese Danish








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE DOUGH:
Frozen vegan pastry dough
FOR THE CREAM CHEESE FILLING:
8 ounces vegan cream cheese, softened to room temperature
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon almond extract
FOR THE RASPBERRY FILLING:
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 teaspoons corn starch
1 small carton of raspberries
1/3 cup sliced almonds (optional)
FOR THE ICING:
1 cup confectioners' sugar, sifted
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract (0ptional)
2 tablespoons almond milk

PREPARATION
FOR THE PASTRY:
Let the pastry dough thaw out.
Make the filling: in a medium bowl of a standing mixer beat the cream cheese, powered sugar, and almond extract on medium speed until smooth.
FOR THE RASPBERRY SAUCE:
In a medium saucepan, combine all the raspberry sauce ingredients and bring to a boil. Cook for 2 minutes. Set aside.
Preheat the oven to 375°F. Open thawed puff pastry sheets on a flat work surface that has been sprinkled lightly with flour.
Roll dough to make the square even. You aren't rolling too hard though, just lightly enough that you can get all the sides even. The dough will still look like a trifold with creases.
With kitchen scissors, or a pizza cutter, make nine even slits on both sides of the puff pastry, leaving the middle third of the "trifold" untouched. Be careful not to go past the fold lines.
Add the cream cheese filling and carefully spread down the center of the pastry sheet. Next carefully spoon some of the raspberry sauce over the cream cheese layer. Repeat for both layers.
Next starting at the top of the pasty fold the flaps diagonally and alternately over the raspberry layer. When you get to the end, tuck the ends under the pastry sheet. Place on cookie sheet line with parchment.
Bake at 375°F for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown. Cool for 10 minutes.
As the pastry is baking, prepare the glaze by whisking all of the ingredients together. After 10 minutes of cooling, drizzle the braids lightly with glaze and serve immediately.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

5. Hazelnut Chocolate Truffle Eggs 








INGREDIENTS
FOR THE HAZELNUT BUTTER:
1 cup hazelnuts
3 tablespoons walnut oil
FOR THE FILLING:
1 cup hazelnut butter
2/3 cup cacao powder
2 tablespoons maple syrup
A pinch of sea salt
FOR THE COATING:
1 cup vegan dark chocolate, chopped

PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE HAZELNUT BUTTER:
Place 3 cups hazelnuts into a high-speed blender and blend until smooth, using the tamper to press them down into the blades. If the mixture seems too dry, or like it is not blending smoothly, add 1 tablespoon at a time of walnut oil to make it smoother.
TO MAKE THE FILLING:
In a bowl, mix together the filling ingredients until smooth. You want it to be the consistency of dough so you can shape it into eggs. If it is too soft add a little more cacao powder. If it is too hard, add a little water or a little more maple syrup. Shape into 10 eggs, and place on a foil-lined tray. Refrigerate for about 30 minutes to chill.
TO COAT THE EGGS:
Once the filling has chilled, melt the dark chocolate in the top layer of a double boiler.
Dip each egg into the melted dark chocolate, then place it back on the tray. Allow the chocolate to set, which will happen faster if you pop them in the freezer for about 10 minutes.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

To coin a phrase........
WOW! 

Great lookin healthy stuff Iceman! 
I'll come back and grab up some of these and try them soon. 
Thanks for posting all those!:emoji_cocktail:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was full many courses ago


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

You've been busy!
I love my meat, but I could eat that. Especially those portobello mushroom steaks.
Looks absolutely amazing


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Uhhh... They look FABULOUS, but - can you send me a few to taste. Just to make sure. :rofl:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Like butzy said, I love meat, but a number of those dishes look really tasty!!!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Sorry_ ... My operation is _"Take-Out"_ or _"Eat-In"_ only. ... You are welcome though ... to take advantage of either.



drirene said:


> Uhhh... They look FABULOUS, but - can you send me a few to taste. Just to make sure. :rofl:


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

A great range of dishes. Can I ask - do you make your own Seitan?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I have made it ... just for general principles ... but NO ... I don't on any regular basis. It's easy enough to find a quality product.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

iceman said:


> I have made it ... just for general principles ... but NO ... I don't on any regular basis. It's easy enough to find a quality product.


It isn't easy here in the UK to find it - so I make my own. I'm not 100% happy with the result though.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

BASIC HOMEMADE SEITAN
Ingredients
1 tbsp olive oil (or any oil)
1 large yellow or white onion diced
2 cloves garlic minced
1/3 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp blackening seasoning (or any other seasoning blend, or additional paprika)
2 tbsp tomato paste
1 cup low-sodium vegetable broth
1 tbsp low-sodium soy sauce (optional; omit for soy-free)
1/4 cup chickpea flour
2 tbsp nutritional yeast
1 and 1/2 cups vital wheat gluten

Instructions
Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add the onion and salt, and cook for 5-7 minutes, stirring frequently, until onion is softened slightly.
Reduce the heat to medium-low and add the garlic and stir. Cook for 2-3 minutes, until the garlic is softened and fragrant. Add the sweet paprika and other spices to the pan, stir, and cook for 60 seconds or until fragrant. Remove from the heat.
Use a spatula to transfer the onion-garlic mixture, including oil, to a blender or food processor. Add the tomato paste, vegetable broth, soy sauce if using, chickpea flour, and nutritional yeast. Blend until smooth. (Raw chickpea flour tastes terrible so I don't recommend sampling this).
Transfer the mixture to a mixing bowl and add the vital wheat gluten, then stir until evenly combined. Once stirred, use your hands to knead the mixture until it becomes more firm and a little bit springy, about 2 minutes. Do note that this will feel wetter and moister than many other seitan recipes, due to the fact that we are steaming it rather than boiling it. The dough will be quite loose and moist, so this won't feel similar to kneading bread.
Prepare boiling water and a steamer (see notes for a description of my setup). Be sure to add plenty of water since this will be steaming for a long time. Form the dough into a vaguely log-shaped blob and then roll it up tightly in a piece of tinfoil, twisting the ends tightly. Depending on the size and shape of your steamer, you may need to separate it into two pieces.
Once the water is boiling, steam the wrapped gluten dough for 1 hour, carefully flipping it over halfway through (I use tongs).
Let the cooked seitan cool to room temperature, then unwrap it and place it in an airtight container in the refrigerator for at least 8 hours. For best results, slice the seitan as needed for recipes rather than pre-slicing it. The homemade seitan in log form will keep in the fridge for up to a week.

Recipe Notes
SEASONING BLEND: If you keep any all-purpose seasoning blends around, use them here. I still had leftover blackening seasoning from my blackened chickpeas so I used that this time. In the past I've also used berbere, Old Bay, jerk seasoning, Trader Joe's 12 Seasoning Salute, etc. in this recipe. An equal mix of garlic and onion powder would also work well.
SALT LEVEL: If you use unsalted vegetable broth and omit the soy sauce, increase the salt to 1/2 tsp. Reduce the salt a little bit if your seasoning blend includes salt; mine does not.
FREEZING: The steamed and cooled seitan freezes well for 3-4 weeks. I have not yet tried freezing it for longer.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Homemade Seitan

Ingredients
2 cups vital wheat gluten
1/2 cup nutritional yeast
2 tsp. garlic powder
5 cups low-sodium vegetable broth, divided
2 Tbs. low-sodium soy sauce
1/2 small onion, diced
1 clove garlic, crushed

Preparation
1. Combine wheat gluten, yeast, and garlic powder in large bowl. Stir in 1 cup broth and soy sauce until dough forms, adding more broth if necessary. Knead dough in bowl with spoon 3 minutes, or until elastic. Shape into 2 loaves.
2. Place loaves in large saucepan, and add remaining 4 cups broth, onion, garlic, and enough water to cover seitan. Cover, and bring to a boil over medium heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer 30 to 45 minutes, or until seitan is firm. Remove from heat, and cool in broth.

https://www.vegetariantimes.com/videos/how-to-make-seitan

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Basic Seitan - Wheat Meat (Vegan Meat Substitute)

Ingredients
Dough: 1 cup vital wheat gluten 
3 tablespoons nutritional yeast 
1/2 cup vegetable broth 
1/4 cup liquid amino acid (such as Bragg®) 
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic 
Cooking Broth: 
4 cups vegetable broth 
4 cups water 
1/4 cup tamari

Directions
Stir vital wheat gluten, nutritional yeast, 1/2 cup vegetable broth, liquid amino acid, olive oil, and garlic in a bowl until ingredients come together into a ball. Knead ball until dough has a rubbery texture. Divide dough into 3 equal pieces and shape into 1/2-inch thick patties.
Bring 4 cups vegetable broth, water, and tamari to a boil in a large pot. Carefully place patties into boiling broth; cover pot and return to a boil. Set lid slightly askew to vent steam and reduce heat to low. Continue simmering patties until firm, turning patties occasionally, about 1 hour. Remove pot from heat and set lid aside. Allow patties to cool in broth for 15 minutes before serving.
This will make roughly one pound of seitan.
You can store seitan in an airtight container covered with the broth. Do not discard the broth though. It makes a SUPER rich soup base!

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

The first one is probably the best. I hope these are not the same as what you're not so crazy about.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

iceman said:


> The first one is probably the best. I hope these are not the same as what you're not so crazy about.


The Vegetarian Times recipe is nearest to what I do and I probably based it on that one. The first recipe looks far more interesting and I will definitely experiment with that.

Thank you for posting the recipes!


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

iceman said:


> I still had leftover blackening seasoning from my blackened chickpeas so I used that this time.


Sorry if I missed this - but how do you make blackened chickpeas?


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

iceman said:


> 2. Millet Flatbread With Sugar Snaps and Mint Cashew Ricotta


Love this photo!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Blackened Chickpeas:*_
Open can and dump into strainer ... rinse ... dump into screaming hot cast-iron pan w/ melted butter ... sizzle for a few minutes to desired color ... take off heat ... add any seasoning to your hearts content ... sizzle some more using pan's heat.

*Blackening Seasoning Recipe:*
_Look them up_. There are uncountable variations.
_(MINE) ... Webber's: "Kickin' Chicken", "Chicago Steak" and "Veggie Grill" ... some of each more or less whatever I've got more or less of ... exactly measured by eye and carefully sprinkled by hand._


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

iceman said:


> _*Blackened Chickpeas:*_
> Open can and dump into strainer ... rinse ... dump into screaming hot cast-iron pan w/ melted butter ... sizzle for a few minutes to desired color ... take off heat ... add any seasoning to your hearts content ... sizzle some more using pan's heat.


Love the simplicity! But surely not butter in a vegan meal...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_NO. ... NO butter._ ... I was just seeing if you were paying attention. Use oil. LOL.


----------

